# slaphead in costa blanca



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

we are now in costa blanca having toured france for three months...what a great country..now we're in spain (silly time to go )...we need a camp site to stay on for about 5 weeks...as our daughter is getting married out here in spain...(yeh i know,silly 90 degs)etc etc...any idea's guys and gals? much appreciated.................regards slaphead.. :roll: :wink:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Slaphead you dont say exactly where you are or where your daughter is however we stayed at camping javea for 3 days last week, clean with wifi and and handy for shops and sea, the problem this is the high season August so expect to pay more, if you are more south than this let me know


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Camping Cap Blanc Altea


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*camping costa blanca*

thanks chaps...found a site near orhuela..torivieja way..brand new,just opened gave me a special rate for three weeks(euro 25 per night)looks great will let you all know what it's like for stays in winter.etc :lol:


----------

